# [SOLVED]Geforce 6600 not worth it?

## gai

hi

after forking over the cash for a new Geforce 6600GT. I found out 

that the preformance of the card was not much better than my old FX 5200.

When I play Doom 3 the framerate is still choppy.( running at 640x480)

I'm starting to think that the 6600 was not worth getting.

all the drivers are loaded ok and 3d accel works

software:

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r4

kernel 2.6.12-r10

hardware:

athlon64 3000+

1024MB ram 

any tips or comments?

----------

## mark_alec

Try the unstable nvidia-drivers.

----------

## vonhelmet

No idea quite where the problem might be, but it's fair to say that if a 6600GT doesn't run better than an FX5200 then you're doing something wrong.

----------

## gai

accually the unstable drivers did help quite a bit, thanks.

----------

## mikecore

I have a FX6600 and it runs fine at 1024x768 everything set to normal in the game 

media-video/nvidia-glx 1.0.6629-r6

media-video/nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r4

Im only getting between 20 - 30 fps depending on the action but it's still playable.

make sure your xserver res and your game res are the same. meaning check your xorg.conf

file and see if you set it up for the 640x480 res.

----------

## hpestilence

I have a 6600gt and I got an average of 70 fps in Doom 3 with high settings.

Specs:

Athlon-XP 2600+

768MB ram

nvidia-kernel 1.0.7676

nvidia-glx 1.0.7676-r1

----------

## gai

could it be becuase of the 64 bit platform?

I can't even run it on the high setting.

----------

## nbkolchin

Post information about your system:

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

$ glxinfo | head -n 40

```

And speed result from "glxgears".

----------

## gai

ok here goes:

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0xff000e1b:0x1f000302

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce 6600 GT

IRQ:             185

Video BIOS:      05.43.02.64.00

Card Type:       AGP

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000a1b:0x00000b02

glxinfo | head -n 40

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6600 GT/AGP/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.0.0 NVIDIA 76.76

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

glxgears

2482 frames in 5.0 seconds = 496.400 FPS

5889 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1177.800 FPS

4052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 810.400 FPS

4765 frames in 5.0 seconds = 953.000 FPS

```

and for the hell of it here is doom3 output

```

doom3

DOOM 1.3.1302 linux-x86 May 12 2005 14:56:44

found interface lo - loopback

found interface eth0 - 192.168.1.10/255.255.255.0

------ Initializing File System ------

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/game01.pk4 with checksum 0xe9d5adcf

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/game02.pk4 with checksum 0x80401dd2

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/game03.pk4 with checksum 0x351c23e8

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak000.pk4 with checksum 0x28d208f1

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak001.pk4 with checksum 0x40244be0

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak002.pk4 with checksum 0xc51ecdcd

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak003.pk4 with checksum 0xcd79d028

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak004.pk4 with checksum 0x765e4f8b

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak005.pk4 with checksum 0x8ffc3621

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak006.pk4 with checksum 0x95b65ab

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak007.pk4 with checksum 0x666bdb3c

Current search path:

/home/lg/.doom3/base

/opt/doom3/base

/opt/doom3/base/pak007.pk4 (38 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak006.pk4 (48 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak005.pk4 (63 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak004.pk4 (5137 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak003.pk4 (4676 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak002.pk4 (6120 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak001.pk4 (8972 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak000.pk4 (2698 files)

/opt/doom3/base/game03.pk4 (2 files)

/opt/doom3/base/game02.pk4 (2 files)

/opt/doom3/base/game01.pk4 (2 files)

game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0

Addon pk4s:

file system initialized.

--------------------------------------

----- Initializing Decls -----

------------------------------

------- Initializing renderSystem --------

using ARB renderSystem

renderSystem initialized.

--------------------------------------

5206 strings read from strings/english.lang

Couldn't open journal files

execing editor.cfg

execing default.cfg

execing DoomConfig.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

5206 strings read from strings/english.lang

----- Initializing Sound System ------

sound system initialized.

--------------------------------------

----- R_InitOpenGL -----

Setup X display connection

dlopen(libGL.so.1)

Initializing OpenGL display

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

XFree86-VidModeExtension not available

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":0.0".

Failed to detect DGA DirectVideo Mouse

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 8 Alpha bits, 24 depth, 8 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: GeForce 6600 GT/AGP/SSE2

GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fence GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_expand_normal GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texture_shader GL_NV_texture_shader2 GL_NV_texture_shader3 GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NV_vertex_program2 GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_NVX_conditional_render GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow GL_SUN_slice_accum

------- Input Initialization -------

XKB extension: compile time 0x1:0x0, runtime 0x1:0x0: OK

XKB extension present on server ( 0x1:0x0 )

------------------------------------

dlopen(libasound.so.2)

asoundlib version: 1.0.8

Alsa is available

------ Alsa Sound Initialization -----

opened Alsa PCM device default for playback

device buffer size: 5461 frames ( 65532 bytes )

allocated a mix buffer of 49152 bytes

--------------------------------------

...using GL_ARB_multitexture

...using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine

...using GL_ARB_texture_cube_map

...using GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3

...using GL_ARB_texture_env_add

...using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two

...using GL_ARB_texture_compression

...using GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc

...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

   maxTextureAnisotropy: 16.000000

...using GL_1.4_texture_lod_bias

X..GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette not found

...using GL_EXT_texture3D

...using GL_EXT_stencil_wrap

...using GL_NV_register_combiners

...using GL_EXT_stencil_two_side

X..GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found

X..GL_ATI_text_fragment_shader not found

...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object

...using GL_ARB_vertex_program

...using GL_ARB_fragment_program

...using EXT_depth_bounds_test

---------- R_NV20_Init ----------

---------------------------------

----------- R200_Init -----------

Not available.

---------- R_ARB2_Init ----------

Available.

---------------------------------

----- R_ReloadARBPrograms -----

glprogs/test.vfp

glprogs/test.vfp

glprogs/interaction.vfp

glprogs/interaction.vfp

glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp

glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp

glprogs/ambientLight.vfp

glprogs/ambientLight.vfp

glprogs/shadow.vp

glprogs/R200_interaction.vp

glprogs/nv20_bumpAndLight.vp

glprogs/nv20_diffuseColor.vp

glprogs/nv20_specularColor.vp

glprogs/nv20_diffuseAndSpecularColor.vp

glprogs/environment.vfp

glprogs/environment.vfp

glprogs/arbVP_glasswarp.txt: File not found

glprogs/arbFP_glasswarp.txt: File not found

-------------------------------

using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory

using ARB2 renderSystem

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

found DLL in pak file: /opt/doom3/base/game01.pk4/gamex86.so

copy gamex86.so to /home/lg/.doom3/base/gamex86.so

--------- Initializing Game ----------

gamename: baseDOOM-1

gamedate: May 10 2005

Initializing event system

...472 event definitions

Initializing class hierarchy

...142 classes, 381376 bytes for event callbacks

Initializing scripts

/proc/cpuinfo CPU frequency: 2010.08 MHz

Compiled 'monster_demon_archvile': 1819.4 ms

---------- Compile stats ----------

Memory usage:

     Strings: 79, 12592 bytes

  Statements: 67866, 1357320 bytes

   Functions: 2108, 250452 bytes

   Variables: 147244 bytes

    Mem used: 2478772 bytes

 Static data: 2277552 bytes

   Allocated: 3284208 bytes

 Thread size: 7068 bytes

...6 aas types

game initialized.

```

----------

## sofcik

something must be wrong in your setup.

number of FPS showed by glxgears is realy low ...

----------

## chrbecke

You could try adding 

```
NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
```

 to the "options" line in /etc/modules.d/nvidia and reload your nvidia modules. (Don't forget to run "modules-update" after applying the change. You will have to stop your X session before reloading the nvidia module) You can check if the changes were applied (after starting X again) by looking at 

```
grep "Fast Writes" /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
```

 It should now be enabled. After that check if glxgears gives you a higher fps.

----------

## gai

ok i did that, but now it' s worse

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

glxgears

2716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 543.200 FPS

2828 frames in 5.0 seconds = 565.600 FPS

2820 frames in 5.0 seconds = 564.000 FPS

2816 frames in 5.0 seconds = 563.200 FPS

```

when I run a benchmark in doom3 I get 12 fps

I'm gonna try the card on my athlon-xp, and see how it works.

----------

## nbkolchin

try using different AGP driver.  Put "NvAGP 1" to your xorg.conf. I'm getting ~3000 fps in glxgears on 6600 with AthlonXP 2500.

```

Section "Device"

        Option     "HWcursor"  "true"           # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection
```

```

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

$
```

----------

## vipernicus

Here's the real question: How powerful is your powersupply?

The reason I asked, is I had a Geforce4 and bought a 5900 once, and put it in my box and was getting the exact same performance.  Turns out my power supply did supply enough wattage to the card, making my purchase useless until I bought a new powersupply.

----------

## gai

My powersupply is 500W.

----------

## gai

ok, I took the card out and guess what I saw?.   Yup a power cable connector.   :Embarassed: 

so I checked the installation manual and it said "Step four: Plug in the power cable"

I guess the lesson learned today was "RTFM" 

oh, and killing hellspawn is fun!

----------

